# Mahindra 450 injector lines



## Tom Mittendorf (Mar 9, 2010)

I need a part number or information on replacing a Mahindra 450 serial # EX1193 injector return line on a M & M diesel engine. Also would like a parts/service book source.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------

